# 30" Brown out of Rockport!!!!!!!!! 1/22



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

What a RIOT!!! Me and a fellow forum member (Greenguy88) decided to hit up Rockport today to see the ice conditions and try to figure out some spots for the derby next weekend. Neither of us fish it that much so we wanted to hit it at least once before it counts!

Fishing started out HOT and we both were hookin up with small planter bows. I decided to move in a bit and continued to catch the planter bows here too. Thanks to the ol Vex, I marked something down right off the bottom and decided to drop down to it. SLAM! It was on! As soon as I hooked up with it it started to run directly sideways. I had to dip my pole into the water to avoid being sheared off from the edge of the ice. This thing would run and stop, run and stop, the whole time bending my ugly stick! I knew it was big, and called for my bro to come over and video tape it. Just as he got to me, the fish was up to the hole, but sideways. We both saw it swimming back and forth around the hole and could i.d. it as a brown, a big brown!. Everytime I brought its head up near the hole it would RUN away! I continued to fight it until its head came up through the hole. Its head was huge! Bigger than it looked in water...well after a few more runs and my adrenaline pumping I got its head out of the water and asked greenguy to grab it and pull it out, so I wouldnt break the line by lifting it out. Just then it rolled on us and came out of the hole tail first lol. Greenguy grabbed its tail and pulled it out that way. We both couldnt believe it, it was bigger than we thought! A huge 30" female brown!!! SWEEEET! :mrgreen: !!
It was a little washed out and the colors werent as pretty as some I've seen, but what an experience!! Ive never experienced anything as fun and cool as this, at least not ice fishing anyway! 
After jumping up and down and taking a few pictures, I quickly got her back down the hole into the water, hopefully to catch again this weekend during the tourney :lol: :lol: !! 
Thanks for your help landing this thing gg88!!!!

The fish really was bigger than the pictures depict. Its hard when you're 6'3" 280lbs to make a fish look big when holding it lol..


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!!! Congrats! That is awesome!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

What a brute! Good job!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work boys!! You deserved it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

OUTSTANDING JOB and AWESOME CATCH... :shock: What a bertha...CONGRATS and way to go!!!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome! Great job.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

gah i cant see the pics, probabl;y photo bucket right? i can only imagine, awesome guys way to go!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Dave, you guys deserve that fish! What a beast! I've never caught a 30 and know very few who have. Nice job getting it done!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Nice! -*|*- What size auger drilled your hole? Might help with size perspective.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

What a hog! Congratulations.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:O>>: 

Sickness!

Bertha, indeed. Bet these won't be your last trips to Rockport...

:O||:


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

awesome catch!!! If you dont mind me asking, what did she bite on? What lbs test were you using? I use 4lbs p-line to catch Cutts over at the berry, and they sometimes break off. Anyways, good for you, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

'Tis the season for the monsters to be hooked! You just got the crown! It must run in the family.... :O||:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

What a brown! I still can't believe the size of that thing. Was awesome to witness and help bring through the hole. I'm still lookin for mine, maybe I'll get one that big during the derby! Great slay!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Man of man what a hog!!! Good on you! Super!!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

8)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

way to go good job on releasing it to no hopefully i can catch it and do the same


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Great fish, and a great story to go with it!! One week early tho........


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!! Still thinkin about that fight! 
I was using 6lb test and a small cutter bug. Would never have known it was there without a finder. I thought it was gonna break me off lol. Took about 10min to fight it up through the hole. No way I would have been able to pull it outta the hole with just my pole, I learned once that doing so is a mistake! 
Yeah one week too early...oh well...


----------



## iceman (Jan 31, 2010)

way to go sweet that its back in there.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work guys! What a toad!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great fish.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Great Fish! I hope to catch one like that some day. It a good thing you let him go, big browns like that taste awful.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats on a nice fish and release . I was thinking I would of gone there today but didn't


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice piggie there. A 30" trout I something I haven't gotten to hold yet but some day! Way to catch that beast and land him!


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

WOW!!  

What a catch! That is a true hog  

It's a good thing you took some pics... The last guy to claim he caught a hog in Rockport got crucified  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> It's a good thing you took some pics.!


I wanted a video but we didn't have a free hand to tape lol. I'd rather land it and get still pics Than risk video and lose it at hole and have neither.... I regret not having a device to weight it...hindsight


----------

